# Warners Nirvine Melbourne



## River digger (Feb 24, 2005)

May be it nothing special, but it does have a spot in my heart
 It came from under a foot of mud and river gravel after many trips to that exact spot


----------



## IRISH (Feb 24, 2005)

G'day and welcome River digger,

 That is a very nice bottle and hard to get too.  I presume you are in Australia ?  if so what state do you dive in if you don't mind me asking ?  A lot of my bottles I get out of creeks and rivers too.


----------



## River digger (Feb 26, 2005)

G'day Irish
 Yes I'm Australian
 I'm a Victorian, near Benalla.
 I haven't tried dive yet just wading and probing up to about five feet deep. I also got the Wilson Crosbie & co also listed in the prize possessions in the same river.  Which I believe is a early Melbourne bottle.
 I'm going out later today so I hope to be able to add more to the site.[]

 Have fun digging 
 Brad


----------



## Carmo (Feb 26, 2005)

Don't give too much away Brad, we will all be rushing up your way ourselves.
 carmo


----------



## River digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Mostly pretty slim pickings
 Today 0 bottles (old ones any way) for many hours work

 Better luck next time


----------



## Tandy (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Riverdigger, your last post really hits home. Like Carmo and Irish, I am also an Aussie digger, hailing from Adelaide. I dig a dump about half an hour's walking distance, daing from 1920 to 1960. 

 Mostly slim pickings, as you said. I have yet to dig any Codds.

 Cheers,

 Tandy


----------



## River digger (Mar 1, 2005)

I dug with Carmo about a year ago at a freinds house.  I wasn't all that well then, but we had a good day.


----------



## Carmo (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeh I remember that Brad, it was a good day. Think I might owe you a bottle or two.
 Hopefully I will be doing a bit more digging when I get home from Tassie, say g'day to Tom for me.
 carmo


----------



## River digger (Mar 2, 2005)

No worries Carmo


----------

